# Veggies , fruit...ect for snacks



## tav (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it a good idea to give these raw foods for snacks, my other dogs loves carrots....hows about fruit.

What are good and what are bad ?


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Lukas loves banannas. Well, loved. He decided he liked banannas so much he ate a whole bushel, skin and all and then soon found out he couldn't poop after...he hasn't been so crazy about them since . Also enjoys Apples, Carots, peas. I'm sure I'm missing something.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Green Pepper is a favourite here


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's a link to an older thread about good and bad fruits/veggies:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/144690-fruits-veggie-list.html

Hope this helps.

My dogs like cucumbers, pears, apples, carrots, watermelon, cantaloupe, peaches and they just go crazy for oranges.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie likes carrots green beans and watermelon


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, peaches! When the peach tree in our neighbors yard drops fruit the dogs battle the squirels for them.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

The list you posted said no potatos but arent there kibbles where the potato is used as the starch? Like BB Turkey and Potato, Natural Balance Potato and Duck. I don't feed these to my dog but am still curious.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Eiros said:


> The list you posted said no potatos but arent there kibbles where the potato is used as the starch? Like BB Turkey and Potato, Natural Balance Potato and Duck. I don't feed these to my dog but am still curious.


I'm not sure why the list had no potatoes. I just remembered the thread from before so that's why I posted it. I don't think it was ever resolved in the other thread why potatoes where in question. Maybe potatoes are hard to digest or something?? I'm not sure.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Mine love carrots, sugar snap peas, apples, blueberries, and banana. It's pretty cute to see them eat carrots and apples!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Its the green (green spots, raw) or unripe potatoes that are bad for dogs, but ripe and cooked potatoes are fine. I learned that on the lab board.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

CelticGlory said:


> Its the green (green spots, raw) or unripe potatoes that are bad for dogs, but ripe and cooked potatoes are fine. I learned that on the lab board.


 
Thanks so much for the clarification.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Today I gave my two a single soybean from the garden. Niko refused it, so Rosa ate them both. Neither of them like strawberries, and both will eat blueberries. Only Niko likes blackberries, and sometimes he likes raspberries. Both think carrots are just for chewing up and spitting out. Green beans are a big hit, as are asparagus shoots. Neither of them like lettuce, although it is fun to shred and toss around. They both once ate a cherry tomato, but I'm not often willing to share those so they probably won't ever get another one.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thanks so much for the clarification.


No problem! I was looking into the RAW/BARF diet at the time. I'm so glad my memory is still so good, lol.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy loves her baby carrots. I'll cut them into pieces and use them as training treats sometimes. 

At the vet... a lot of the vet techs know her as "the dog who loves carrots" because I always have some when I bring her there.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

Mattie loves green beans, I'll flip her a couple when I am out picking them from the garden. She also loves chinese pea pods. 

She likes when I give her grape tomatos, but she just shoots them around the floor with her foot, she likes to see them roll around and to pounce on them until they squish. She does not eat them though.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy loves tomatoes. She eats lettuce as she has stolen my ceasar sald several times.Lucky eats oranges ,Daisy to. Both will eat Mango's not often I would need a third job.Both eat beans and greens,seem to really like collards. Beg carrots and then play w/them.Sweet potatoes and regular.Not broccoli or cauliflower. Mom not crazy about those either.


----------

